# When is the right time to repack Graco 695?



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

Should I wait till it starting to leak pressure? Mine still building pressure and hold nicely but took several stroke. The last time I'd repacked was 2-3 yr ago. It has about 20k gallons of paint thru this machine. I think the manual only recommend less than 5k per year.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

Id pack it when you start thinking about it. I always feel it better to get her done before they start blowing. sucks when your on a job and the blow, but you got to finish, then you run the risk of creating more damage. unless you have a separate fluid section that you can switch out in the field, then I'd wait until it blows, then swap it out.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

ewingpainting.net said:


> Id pack it when you start thinking about it. I always feel it better to get her done before they start blowing. sucks when your on a job and the blow, but you got to finish, then you run the risk of creating more damage. unless you have a separate fluid section that you can switch out in the field, then I'd wait until it blows, then swap it out.


Most pumps dont come with an extra fluid section.  Once you start seeing paint on the piston is a good sign to rebuild it. Or if your pump doesnt stall when its reached the pressure setting you have set. If the piston is moving slightly with the motor off, its leaking inside. That causes the most damage right there.

Also, when you rebuild your pump, always check the piston and the inside of the cylinder. If there are any grooves, or scrapes on them, replace it.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I got all of the above. I guess it's time to save up to have it repack.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Softy said:


> I got all of the above. I guess it's time to save up to have it repack.


Not that much...$150'ish


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*repair cost*

I dont know about 150ish. cylinder 243-176 list price 94.75 piston rod 249-125 list price 81.25 and packing kit 244-194 list price 60.50. that is 236.50 without tax or labor


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> I dont know about 150ish. cylinder 243-176 list price 94.75 piston rod 249-125 list price 81.25 and packing kit 244-194 list price 60.50. that is 236.50 without tax or labor


Well, thats a new cylinder, piston, etc etc. Just a repack is ballpark $150 depending on pump model. Guys bring in pumps to be "repacked" when sometimes all they need is a prime valve....or even a new $2 ball 

Yes, if you need a cylinder, rod, etc etc....it can get expensive quick.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

*sorry Andy*

sorry Andy. when you mentioned to softy to check the piston and cylinder I just assumed that they were going to be replaced.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> sorry Andy. when you mentioned to softy to check the piston and cylinder I just assumed that they were going to be replaced.


Guys always assume that repairs on their pump will be costly. They bring their pump in expecting to pay a couple hundred bucks, when they get it fixed for under $50 they're ecstatic. It goes the other way too though


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

I know what you mean I had a guy come in today and said his pressure washer needed a pump because it was not pumping and he was freaking out because he had several houses to do. I said let me take a quick look and all that was wrong was his nozzle was clogged. I got it unclogged and did not charge him and I thought he was going to cry. so I guess I made his day:thumbup:


----------

